# Rbp's Hardly Eating!



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

My baby rbp's hide so often that they hardly eat, if ever! :/. What can I do to fix this?!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

How long have you had them?

What Size tank?

What are you feeding them?


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

MPG said:


> How long have you had them?
> 
> What Size tank?
> 
> What are you feeding them?


had them about two months, 3 in 40 gallon planted tank, planning to upgrade soon. Feeding them shrimp (from the store/freezer) and tilapia. CAn't get them to eat pellets


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

make sure there isn't bright, direct lighting on them. the rb's i had were real skittish, when i had their tank light on they would always hide. however, with an indirect room light and their tank light off they would happily swim about the tank and eat in front of me.

i would keep them on white fish fillet and shrimp until they will accept hikiari gold pellet (or some other carnivorous pellet). make sure to squish the shrimp or fish fillet in your fingers or dice it with a knife so its easy for them to eat.

thats my 2 cents.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> make sure there isn't bright, direct lighting on them. the rb's i had were real skittish, when i had their tank light on they would always hide. however, with an indirect room light and their tank light off they would happily swim about the tank and eat in front of me.
> 
> i would keep them on white fish fillet and shrimp until they will accept hikiari gold pellet (or some other carnivorous pellet). make sure to squish the shrimp or fish fillet in your fingers or dice it with a knife so its easy for them to eat.
> 
> thats my 2 cents.


I always dice up the fish b4 I drop it in... Its easier for keeping the tank clean. A full shrimp would have to sit in the tank for a bit b4 he would go for it then Id have to pull out the shreds. With the chopped up peices I stop feeding when one hits the bottom


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> make sure there isn't bright, direct lighting on them. the rb's i had were real skittish, when i had their tank light on they would always hide. however, with an indirect room light and their tank light off they would happily swim about the tank and eat in front of me.
> 
> i would keep them on white fish fillet and shrimp until they will accept hikiari gold pellet (or some other carnivorous pellet). make sure to squish the shrimp or fish fillet in your fingers or dice it with a knife so its easy for them to eat.
> 
> thats my 2 cents.


 I agree. First thing to try imo should be feeding with the lights out and leave the room


----------

